# Toro 724 wont cheech



## Ima112 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello, im relatively new on this forum. I've been searching left and right to figure out why my toro 724 won't start. It has the 7hp tekumseh engine. It simply didn't run, I changed the fuel, the spark plug (gapped) and changed the carburetor. No dice. I noticed that I seem to flood the engine since the plug easily gets wet. One other thing I noticed was when attempting to start the snowblower at times I do see small puffs of smoke on the exhaust. Any suggestions? 
Thanks so much


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

first welcome to the SBF
is that carb new or old? have you checked to see if you have a good spark? checked the valve clearance? checked the compression ? checked for mice chewing though the wires under the cooling shrouds that short the coil to shut the motor off ?


----------



## Ima112 (Nov 16, 2020)

The carb is new. Spark is present. I hope to not sound funny but what is valve clearance. I can feel the engine have compression, I dont have a kit to test it by. And I didn't check the wires for the cooling shrouds.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

there are parts under the valve tappet cover on the side of the motor where you check the clearance between the valve stem and tappet , if they are to tight you have to remove the head ,valve springs and carefully grind the stem end ,till it is in spec, lap the valve back into the seat, recheck that it is still in spec, put the head back on, 

do you have a mechanically inclined friend that can help you living near by?


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Ima112 said:


> I hope to not sound funny but what is valve clearance.


Nothing wrong with asking a question. Captchas has given you a good explanation, and good advice. This isn't something you want to tackle on your own. Now, a question for you - I assume "cheech" means run or go, but where does this expression come from?


----------



## Ima112 (Nov 16, 2020)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Nothing wrong with asking a question. Captchas has given you a good explanation, and good advice. This isn't something you want to tackle on your own. Now, a question for you - I assume "cheech" means run or go, but where does this expression come from?


 thanks to everyone who replied. I got my friend to look at it and one of the springs broke, quick and painless fix. 
Hahaha im glad you asked, its a Northern Canadian saying, I've moved to upstate NY and well, I get asked all the time with some of the words I use.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

no problem we are long used to French/English issues and always find a way to work around it, you could even post in French and get helped. 

so it had a broken valve spring? yes a simple fix


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

captchas said:


> no problem we are long used to French/English issues and always find a way to work around it, you could even post in French and get helped.


Some of us still have to be careful-----


----------

